# Not to nitpick but...



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Idaho is considered to be part of the Pacific northwwest


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not on the official JS and Shipwreck map


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

Way-To-Go I-Da-Ho


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

scooter said:


> Idaho is considered to be part of the Pacific northwwest


Hey, careful now... I do have the power to put Idaho in the south... :goofy:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

js said:


> Hey, careful now... I do have the power to put Idaho in the south... :goofy:


Druther ya'll did that than goup us with them damn yanks


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I don't think threatening scooter with movin' him to the South is gonna' work. Unless I'm mistaken, he is from Cleburne, you know, just SW of Mansfield, due South of Burleson, 'bout 15 miles East of 35W, and SW of Weatherford, Texas. He might like that! :smt041 :smt041 :smt041


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I don't think threatening scooter with movin' him to the South is gonna' work. Unless I'm mistaken, he is from Cleburne, you know, just SW of Mansfield, due South of Burleson, 'bout 15 miles East of 35W, and SW of Weatherford, Texas. He might like that! :smt041 :smt041 :smt041


That 'bout sums it up nowdamean


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, Idaho now resides in the PNW... :mrgreen:

http://www.handgunforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=95


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, and I already ordered the special "JS and Shipwreck Atlas."


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

TANX ya'll:smt022


----------

